# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Fondu-enchan [Sources]

## jca

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Fondu-enchan

Implmentation de l'effet de fondu-enchan entre deux images.

 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

